# "Spam" Mail Drohung



## Unregistriert (5 August 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe diesen Beitrag hier (http://www.trojaner-board.de/57110-spam-mail-drohung.html#post359874) schon mal gepostet, jedoch wurde ich von einem Forummitglied auf euer Forum gewiesen!

Also zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe vor kurzem eine E-Mail bekommen, in der stand, dass ich einen Video Account für 48 Stunden zu zahlen hätte (ca. 54€)! Nun habe ich das weder in Anspruch genommen noch diese Seite, wo ich das anscheinend bestellt hatte, besucht!
Es wurden auch Kontodaten zum Überweisen des Betrages im Mail angegeben!

Sie schrieben das sie meine IP-Adresse (die auch im Mail vorkam und stimmte) haben und den Provider kennen!

Jetzt noch zu meiner Frage: Kann man durch die IP-Adresse irgendetwas genaueres als den Provider herausfinden, also z.b.: Wohnort, Telefonnummer, Straße, usw.??
Muss ich mir da noch weiter Gedanken machen??

Ich weiß jedoch weder den Namen der Seite, noch weiß ich genau was im Mail vorkam!

Danke für Hilfen!


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2008)

*AW: "Spam" Mail Drohung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Jetzt noch zu meiner Frage: Kann man durch die IP-Adresse irgendetwas genaueres als den Provider herausfinden, also z.b.: Wohnort, Telefonnummer, Straße, usw.??


IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de
zur  juristischen Seite 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html

Weitere Fragen nach Anmeldung im Forum Allgemeines, da es sich nicht primär um Spam handelt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/


> Fragen und Antworten, die keinen eigenen Bereich haben. Auch Diskussionen über mögliche, neue Kostenfallen im Internet



PS: diese Informationen gelten für Deutschland


----------

